# VapeCon 2020 cancelled!



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 192813


Very sad but I do believe it’s the right choice given the circumstances. 

This can only mean that vapecon 202X will be super extra mega epic

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Definitely the correct decision. A Tough one, and a bitter pill to swallow, but the correct one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger

So well have 4 days in 2021 then to make up for this heartbreaking tough but correct decision?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Jengz

Great decision from the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]... I love Vapecon and look forward to it so much over the years but tgis is a wise and mature decision.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO

NOOOOO! 
SORRY @Rob Fisher ,I can't deliver all the beer I owe you
@Hooked , we will have to hook up another time
@Room Fogger - sorry F. we will need another date for our yearly get together
@Power puffer - bro , no we will not be using my car that weekend
@Christos - your gift throwing arm can rest longer
@Silver - I feel bad for you - guess you started the wheels already for VC20 eg. screening vape girls?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## vicTor

but I had my mask, gloves and everything ?

...lol

next year then

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> but I had my mask, gloves and everything ?
> 
> ...lol
> 
> next year then


Sorry @vicTor we gonna miss out , but thanks for the chats

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi

@Rob Fisher it's not 1st of April yet.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mollie

Sad news but its in the health and safety of over 7k persons 

But a good call thanks to all admins on this decision 

Its tough times for all of us now 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## vicTor

ARYANTO said:


> Sorry @vicTor we gonna miss out , but thanks for the chats



catching up with brothers like you was the most I was looking forward to

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked

Well done @admin for taking this decision. It's for the best!

@ARYANTO You're not off the hook yet!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

First the olympics, now it’s Vapecon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## CJB85

@Rob Fisher with the 2020 installment cancelled, can we hope for a 2021 double header?
Maybe one early in the year and another in springtime?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> @Rob Fisher with the 2020 installment cancelled, can we hope for a 2021 double header?
> Maybe one early in the year and another in springtime?



It depends on how the economy recovers and how all our precious Vape vendors do after lockdown.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Rob Fisher said:


> It depends on how the economy recovers and how all our precious Vape vendors do after lockdown.



Or at least have a big vape meet after this is done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CJB85

@Rob Fisher and @Silver with Vapecon 2020 cancelled, will the 2021 installment perhaps be earlier in the year, or will it remain in the late August slot?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> @Rob Fisher and @Silver with Vapecon 2020 cancelled, will the 2021 installment perhaps be earlier in the year, or will it remain in the late August slot?



Not sure yet @CJB85. We are just waiting for the dust to settle and see how the vaping scene is after all this crap and then we will decide.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure yet @CJB85. We are just waiting for the dust to settle and see how the vaping scene is after all this crap and then we will decide.


Awesome, I really hope that the government does not come up with some new shenanigans that would effectively wipe Vapecon off the board for good. I can't imagine a Vapecon where no-one is allowed to vape!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mollie

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure yet @CJB85. We are just waiting for the dust to settle and see how the vaping scene is after all this crap and then we will decide.


With the economy the way it is now not going to have money anyway to spend at VC

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJB85

The vaper said:


> With the economy the way it is now not going to have money anyway to spend at VC
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


You are probably right, but then again, VC is worth the ticket and trip just to walk through the venue and have a bite and beer afterwards.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mollie

CJB85 said:


> You are probably right, but then again, VC is worth the ticket and trip just to walk through the venue and have a bite and beer afterwards.


True 
BUT we all know what happens at VC lol

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CJB85

The vaper said:


> True
> BUT we all know what happens at VC lol
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Absolutely, my wife was still an occasional vaper around the time of the 2019 event. She "just tagged along because I wanted to go" and ended up buying more than I did! Come to think of it, I had to pay for all her stuff too!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mollie

CJB85 said:


> Absolutely, my wife was still an occasional vaper around the time of the 2019 event. She "just tagged along because I wanted to go" and ended up buying more than I did! Come to think of it, I had to pay for all her stuff too!


Same here but i don't have a black card 
If you know what i mean

But i need a new t shirt lol the one i won last year is getting to small now

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## CJB85

The vaper said:


> Same here but i don't have a black card
> If you know what i mean
> 
> But i need a new t shirt lol the one i won last year is getting to small now
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Yeah I know exactly what you mean! @CaliGuy warned me early enough and I saved up a bit for Vapecon... then my wife spent most of it! To be fair, I vaped most of the juice that she bought in her excited state, so can't really complain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## takatatak

Although I'm about as broke as a hooker in a church, I'm still pretty bummed (as I'm sure is everyone else) that we're not able to do the whole 2 week countdown and hype-up to VapeCon this year... 

The excitement of looking at the vendor list and keeping an eye on all the cool specials as they get announced. Just waiting for the big day to arrive!! The new gear, new juice, comps, giveaways, tasty food, cool people and lekker vibes... 

We could've had a good time but someone didn't cook their bat or pangolin properly

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

takatatak said:


> Although I'm about as broke as a hooker in a church, I'm still pretty bummed (as I'm sure is everyone else) that we're not able to do the whole 2 week countdown and hype-up to VapeCon this year...
> 
> The excitement of looking at the vendor list and keeping an eye on all the cool specials as they get announced. Just waiting for the big day to arrive!! The new gear, new juice, comps, giveaways, tasty food, cool people and lekker vibes...
> 
> We could've had a good time but someone didn't cook their bat or pangolin properly


I've been mostly working from home since the lockdown started, but on the odd day that I have to go in to the office, I drive right past the venue. And oh does it hurt.

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Only 2 sleeps till Vapecon 2020!







Oh... Wait...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 7


----------



## Stranger

Wondering if it would be possible to have a virtual Vapecon ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 7


----------



## Silver

In honour of this week last year

Special times indeed

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## baksteen8168

Silver said:


> In honour of this week last year
> 
> Special times indeed


So many things going on here...

Dude on the left bought the whole vapecon (judging by how full his goodie bag is)
Old dude behind him looks like he is going to bust an artery (hope it isn't constipation)
Dude in front is changing up the game by praying while everyone around him is cheering. He also looks slightly worried
The chick... Well I'm not commenting because I don't wanna be banned
Glasses dude is fake cheering for the camera, but all he really wants to do is touch the chick's hand
Dude with beard behind him realized this...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## X-Calibre786

baksteen8168 said:


> Dude with beard behind him realized this...



Who? Me?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168

X-Calibre786 said:


> Who? Me?


Yes you, you know what I'm talking about

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## takatatak

baksteen8168 said:


> Old dude behind him looks like he is going to bust an artery (hope it isn't constipation)


I think that's @ARYANTO - That "old dude" is gonna kick your ass

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

baksteen8168 said:


> So many things going on here...
> 
> Dude on the left bought the whole vapecon (judging by how full his goodie bag is)
> Old dude behind him looks like he is going to bust an artery (hope it isn't constipation)
> Dude in front is changing up the game by praying while everyone around him is cheering. He also looks slightly worried
> The chick... Well I'm not commenting because I don't wanna be banned
> Glasses dude is fake cheering for the camera, but all he really wants to do is touch the chick's hand
> Dude with beard behind him realized this...



Very well observed and narrated @baksteen8168 !
Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

takatatak said:


> I think that's @ARYANTO - That "old dude" is gonna kick your ass


Thanks for tagging the member 

@ARYANTO - You seem a bit "tense" here buddy

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## CJB85

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks for tagging the member
> 
> @ARYANTO - You seem a bit "tense" here buddy


Whatever he was doing obviously worked... If I recall correctly, @ARYANTO won more loot than most people bought!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

baksteen8168 said:


> Dude with beard behind him realized this...



Shows how indoctrinated we've become... I immediately thought, 'Pull your mask up.'

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks for tagging the member
> 
> @ARYANTO - You seem a bit "tense" here buddy


Aryanto indeed ! Won a lootbag from Riot Squad , a lot of t. shirts , plenty juice and a lucky draw with juice and another t. Good times indeed. Bumped into a dude at PnP two weeks ago and he had his Rot Squad t on - white version of my black one .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks for tagging the member
> 
> @ARYANTO - You seem a bit "tense" here buddy


Do not judge by the grey hair ... check the funky red takkies .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance

Enough about @ARYANTO , who is the girl?

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## baksteen8168

ARYANTO said:


> Do not judge by the grey hair ... check the funky red takkies .


I have a teammate that plays indoor cricket with me. Same age as me, but HEAVY grey.  Love the tekkies btw. Next year I'll wear my neon yellow ones

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

baksteen8168 said:


> So many things going on here...
> 
> Dude on the left bought the whole vapecon (judging by how full his goodie bag is)
> Old dude behind him looks like he is going to bust an artery (hope it isn't constipation)
> Dude in front is changing up the game by praying while everyone around him is cheering. He also looks slightly worried
> The chick... Well I'm not commenting because I don't wanna be banned
> Glasses dude is fake cheering for the camera, but all he really wants to do is touch the chick's hand
> Dude with beard behind him realized this...


And @antonherbst sticking out like a exposed 6th toe 

where’s Waldo.....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168

Christos said:


> And @antonherbst sticking out like a exposed 6th toe
> 
> where’s Waldo.....
> View attachment 205745


Think he also noticed what glasses dude was up to

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DavyH

ARYANTO said:


> Do not judge by the grey hair ... check the funky red takkies .



Youngsters think our minds age at the same rate as our bodies. They’ll learn.

I’m still 19 and late middle age will not persuade me otherwise.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> In honour of this week last year
> 
> Special times indeed


Yoh whos that in the front

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yoh whos that in the front



I don’t know @SmokeyJoe 
But she looks very happy and she makes the photo great

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## THE REAPER

I think the guys here in Port Elizabeth should all chip in for gas money then we can have a drive up to vapecon next year. But why pinky so we can take over vapecon brain. Hope someone has a trailer for all the goodies lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

